# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Powercom вручила призы победителям баскетбольного турнира 10 Республиканской ИТ-Спартакиады

## Labs

Компания Powercom, один из ведущих разработчиков устройств для защиты электроснабжения, выступила специальным партнером соревнований по баскетболу в рамках 10 Республиканской ИТ-Спартакиады. 

Источники бесперебойного питания с расширенным диапазоном автоматического регулирования напряжения получили в подарок золотые, серебряные и бронзовые призеры соревнований.

За командное первенство в любительском турнире на протяжении почти полутора месяцев боролись восемь баскетбольных команд. 14-15 декабря 2013 года состоялись финальные игры, по итогам которых призовые места распределились следующим образом:

1 место – ISSoft
2 место – EPAM Systems
3 место – Itransition

На церемонии награждения все призеры получили подарки от специального спонсора соревнований по баскетболу – компании Powercom. Обладателям 1-ого места был вручен источник бесперебойного питания SKP-1000A, серебряные призеры были награждены ИПБ SPD-650U, а команде, занявшей 3-е место, достался ИПБ PTM-850AP. 

Powercom является всемирно известным производителем продукции для защиты электроснабжения, которая особенно актуальна для ИТ-компаний. ИБП – отличные «защитники» компьютерной офисной техники от неполадок в электросети и перебоев питания. 

«Мы рады, что в этом спортивном сезоне подтвердили свой чемпионский титул прошлого года и показали «бесперебойный» уровень игры, – шутит капитан команды ISSoft Дмитрий Петрученя. – Конечно, отличным стимулом для победы является не только почетное звание, но и приятные подарки от спонсоров, тем более, если они отвечают потребностям специалистов ИТ-сферы. Компании ISSoft такой функциональный прибор, как источник бесперебойного питания, точно пригодится!»

----------

